# أسطوانه هتخليك مهندس تبريد وتكييف(طحن) أدخل واتفرج ومش هتخسر حاجه



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 








ا



ليوم انا جايب لكم اسطوانه اكثر من رائعه Heat pump



الاسطوانة خاصة بالطلمبات الحراريه وكذلك التبريد والتكييف 






الاسطوانة تحتوي علي عروض فيديو لشرح التبريد والتكييف بطريقه رائعه 

واسيبكم مع صور الاسطوانة 


























































والان جاء دور الروابط 
الروابط المتاحة من الاسطوانه حاليا تورنت بسرعه عاليه جدا سرعه حوالي 40 كيلو بايت 
السيدر كتير وياريت يكتروا علشان الفايده

واللينك لتحميل التورنت 
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y







اذا واجهتك اي مشكله اسرع بالرد:77: 
:77: :77: :77:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

لينك لتحميل برنامج التورنت الي استخدمه وهو اكثر من رائع
http://download.utorrent.com/1.7.1/utorrent.exe


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

لينك لتحميل الصور المعروضه باعلي 
لفك الضغط use pass
www.arab-eng.org

http://www.mediafire.com/?7jxmltwyvxm


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (20 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر خااااااااااص جدااااااااااا*

الف مليون شكر ...وكمان مليون تحيه للمهندس محمد لطفي...انا بصراحه لسه مشوفتش الاسطوانه .. 
بس بدأت انزلها ..وهي اكيد هتطلع جميله زي كل مواضيعك يابشمهندس.. ربنا يكتر من امثالك.


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العضو م/ محمد لطفى عندما رشحناك للتميز فهذا ليس من فراغ اخى الكريم اشكرك من كل قلبى 
م/ماهر
مشرف قسم الهندسه البحريه


----------



## محمود عوض عبدالله (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد لطفي اريد كلمة السر حتى تفتح الأسطوانةحيث انني قمت بالتنزيل وفككت الضغط وطلب كلمت السر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

اخي عذرا فلم افهم ماتقصده النسبه للاسطوانه نفسها مساحتها مضغوطه حوالي 400 ميجا وهي ليس بها كلمه مرور اما صورللا سطوانه فهي مرفوعه علي الرابط اعلي وكلمه السر هي عنوان المنتدي
وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 أغسطس 2007)

الي المشرف الغالي Eng-Maher


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم... انا مش هقول حاجه غير الله يكرمك ويكتر من امثالك...ايه الجمال ده يابشمهندس..دي اسطوانه هايله.


----------



## محمد عبدالكريم (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## mamhood (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكور اخي لكن التورينت صفر مفي حدا رجو رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا أخي mamhood علي مرورك بالنسبه للتورنت فاالسيدر يعملون بها 
وياريت تجرب ان يكون بالنهار فان نزلتها في يوم واحد بالنهار وفتح متقطع للجهاز وكذلك انا احد السيدر الموجودين امامك كيف تقول انه مصفر


----------



## rwanm (22 أغسطس 2007)

الف مليون جزيت خيرا...انا بصراحه لسه مشوفتش الاسطوانه .. بس بدأت انزلها ..وهي 
اكيد هتطلع جميله زي كل مواضيعك يابشمهندس.. ربنا يكتر من امثالك وبارك الله فيك
أبو محمد.


----------



## alaa_mokhtar (22 أغسطس 2007)

تورنت اه بس يا جماعة
يا ريت حد يضغطها وينزلها على اى موقع شار
بس يكون موقع كويس
وعلى هيئة اجزاء
مسينيكم اه يجزيكم
كل خير


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (23 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو اخى ان توضح كيف افتح الاسطوانه باى برنامج انا نزلت الملفات امتدادها 
mds,mdf


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

اخي امتدادت الmds.mdf تقوم بتشغيلها اما بال alcohol 
او الdeamon tool
,ويمكنك تحميل البرنامج التاني من هنا
http://www.disk-tools.com/download/daemon

والاول من هنا
http://files.9down.com:8080/Alcohol52_FE_1.9.6.5403.rar


----------



## فراس خليفة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*لا استطيع فتح الملفات*

أخي الكريم أشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك الجباره وقد قمت بتنزيل الملف وفك ضغطه لكن الملفات داخله بإمتداد mds ولا استطيع فتح هذه الملفات فأرجو منك تزيدي بالبرنامج القادر على فتحها وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

اخي فراس مبروك تنزيل الملف ولكن يبدو انك لم تلاحظ انني قد قمت بوضع روابط لبرنامج تشغيل الاسطوانه وشكرا


----------



## mmk321 (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## soran_ali (25 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)

soran_ali قال:


>





شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elmalwany (25 أغسطس 2007)

أمنياتى القلبية لكم بكل خير عدرا
لاأعرف كيفية التنزيل من هد الموقع
تكم الف شكر لمجهوجكم الرائع


----------



## liondvd (26 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2007)

liondvd قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا





شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadawa (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد ومبروك علي اختيارك مشرف القسم رغم انها متأخرة بس ضروف الشغل


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2007)

hamadawa قال:


> مشكور علي هذا الجهد ومبروك علي اختيارك مشرف القسم رغم انها متأخرة بس ضروف الشغل




شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المباركه ولكن يبدو انها جاءت مبكرا


----------



## hamadawa (28 أغسطس 2007)

اولا" : 
اشكرك مرة اخري علي الاسطوانة لقد اتممت انزالها.
ثانيا":
مبروك علي التميز و عقبال الاشراف ( اسف علي هذا الخطاء )
ثالثا" :
يوجد ملفان وهما :
أ- Roof Top : وهو يعطيك نظام كامل لغرفة التكيف 
ب- Heat Pump : ولقد قمت بتثبيته علي الجهاز ولكنه لم يعمل ارجوك ايفادتي بالحل .
ملحوظة : لقد استخدمت برنامج الالكهول لتشغيلهم .
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخي على الافادة


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/هيما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر.........وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم / م . محمد لطفي
معلش انا عارفة انه ممكن يكون سؤال بايخ 
بس بجد مش عارفة 
فين رابط تحميل الاسطوانة 
انا حملت الصور بس 
ارجوا سرعة الرد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اختاه علي المرور الكريم ولكن ليس عيبا ان تخبري انك لديك مشكله في راط ما ولكن العيب هو ان تتركيه بدون التنبيه 


وسوالك هذا ليس به اي نوع من الاحراج لك 

بالنسبه للا سطوانه يتم تحميلها ببرنامج التورنت
من هنا
http://download.utorrent.com/1.7.1/utorrent.exe


وتحميل ملف التورنت الخاص با الاسطوانه
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y

تقومي بتسطيب البرنامج 
وبعد ذلك تقومي بفتح ملف التورنت بواسطه برنامج التورنت الي قمت بتسطيبه وان شاء الله يبدا التحميل


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا 
انا بدأت التحميل فعلا 
ربنا يكرمك 
بس واضح انها هتاخد وقت كبير اوي 
ربنا يهون 
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال جودة علي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا محمد يا لطفى وربنا يكتر من امثالك انا عموووووووووووووووووور حبيبك


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ربيع (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر انا بحمل الاسطوانه واكيد هي مفيده جدا


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أنا لا أعرف أحمل ازاى يا ريت توضح أكثر وأنا آسف للازعاج 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لا أعرف ازاى احمل
ولوسمحت يا ريت الرد يكون بسرعة لو سمحت


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شنو تقصد مهندس طحن ؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
انا الحمد لله نزلت الاسطوانة ونزلت كمان البرنامجين اللي هنفتحها بيهم 
بس مش عارفة ازي 
ياريت حضرتك توضحلنا ازاي نفتحها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الراوي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر جزراك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## senan85 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالردود والتعليقات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا انا نزلت الاسطوانة لكن مشتغلتش يا ريت تقولى اشغلها ازاى


----------



## نور الدائم (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ م/محمد لطفي شكرا على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة لكن لدي مشكلة انا نزلت الاسطوانة وبعد فك ضغتها وجدت محتوياتها عبارة عن اربعة ملفات فقط وامتدادتها اما mdf أو mds ولا أدري كيف أشغلها ارجوا أن تفيدني بارك الله فيك.:82:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

نور الدائم قال:


> الأخ م/محمد لطفي شكرا على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة لكن لدي مشكلة انا نزلت الاسطوانة وبعد فك ضغتها وجدت محتوياتها عبارة عن اربعة ملفات فقط وامتدادتها اما mdf أو mds ولا أدري كيف أشغلها ارجوا أن تفيدني بارك الله فيك.:82:





شكرا اخي والحل ان شاء الله هنا
اخي امتدادت الmds.mdf تقوم بتشغيلها اما بال alcohol 
او الdeamon tool
,ويمكنك تحميل البرنامج التاني من هنا
http://www.disk-tools.com/download/daemon

والاول من هنا
http://files.9down.com:8080/Alcohol52_FE_1.9.6.5403.rar[/QUOTE]


----------



## berba79 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ومشكور الف شكر أخي الكريم و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العرين (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا م/محمد ولكن طلب مني كلمة السر فما هيا فأنني لم أعرف ماهو عنوان المنتدى بالضبط مع خالص الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## ahmedhamdy (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
جزاك الله كل خير على الاسطوانة الممتازة.
لكن عندى سؤال, أنا جربت أشغل الاسطوانة عن طريق البرامج التالية: iso-buster and iso-magic and iso-maker وأخيرا عن طريق البرنامج الذى نصحت به وهو daemon tools 
وفى كل مرة تعمل الاسطوانة ويتم التستيب ولكن دون أن أتمكن من تشغيل الاسطوانة بالكامل, بمعنى أن ملفات الصوت لا تعمل :
i mean when i press play lecture button, no thing happens 
كل اللى يحدث هو عرض الصور على التوالى مثل برنامج الباور بوينت بدون أن يتم تشغيل برنامج الميديا للصورة أو الصوت للشرح الكافى المترابط, ,ناهيك عن عدم الشرح بالصوت المرابط للصورة مما يقل من جودة الشرح المرجو ( لاحظت وجود ملفات صوت فى الاسطوانة).
علما بأنى قمت بتنزيل الاسطوانة مرتين من الموقع لاتأكد من عدم حدوث عيب أثناء التنزيل.
فأرجو لو بأمكانك توضيح كيفية تشغيل الاسطوانة على الوجه الاكمل فربنا يجزيك كل خير, مثلا كيف أضيف ملفات الصوت حتى تعمل مع الصورة؟؟؟ أو هل توجد طريقة معينة لتشغيل الصور على التوالى مثل ملفات الفيديو (auto-run؟؟؟
أما لو كانت هذه كل أمكانيات الاسطوانة فجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الاسطوانة الممتازة.
ومتأسف للاطالة عليك, جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر و (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مليون شكرا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج بس ياريت لو تقسم البرنامج لان احنه بالعراق النت عدنا ضعيف لذلك يحتاج الى ايام لغرض تحميله


----------



## casper_13_96 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

:5: :67: شكرا جزيلا :67: :5:
 :67: ​


----------



## رونالدوو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## kondor (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## فايز النداوي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


>


 
صدقني أي رد لن يكون كافياً حتى نوفيك حقك من الشكر والإمتنان
:12: :15: 
:12: :5: 
:77: :77:


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## snipertomb (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## minajim (20 ديسمبر 2007)

thax alot man


----------



## essam (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراجزيلا لك


----------



## ابومروان (23 ديسمبر 2007)

hamadawa قال:


> اولا" :
> اشكرك مرة اخري علي الاسطوانة لقد اتممت انزالها.
> ثانيا":
> مبروك علي التميز و عقبال الاشراف ( اسف علي هذا الخطاء )
> ...



نفس المشكلة


----------



## fahdallah (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقي جزاك الله خيرا عن هذة ال cd القيمة و أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يكرمك و يكثر من المهندسين المخلصين امثالك و اتمني ان تتوالي مثل هذة ال cd القيمة لتنفع بها المزيد و شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمد عزت فرحات (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا أبو لطفى ياجامد


----------



## ضغط مطلق (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مقدما , لكن يبدو وجود مشكلة في الرابط الثاني و المتعلق ب برنامج التورنت
ساعدني رجاء


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تم حذف الأسطوانة
ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## صفوت فوده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جارررررررري التحميل


----------



## amr fathy (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ...............


----------



## عمرو أبو مجدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا حملت البرنامج ومش عايز يتسطب الرجاء الرد


----------



## عمرو أبو مجدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> ​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا حملت البرنامج ومش عايز يتسطب الرجاء الرد


----------



## سلوى سعد رامى (16 مارس 2009)

*لوسمحت*

لوسمحت الرابط دة مش شغال معايا ممكن تنقلة على رابط تانى


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لكننا نواجه مشاكل في التحميل فهل من حل


----------



## مهندس سورجي (16 مارس 2009)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
أخي العزيز الغالي (المهندس محمد لطفي) الله يحفضك و يبارك فيك و يجعل في كل خطوة سلامة و جزاك الله ألف خير على تعبك و أنشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب,
ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيب الله و رسول الله و حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم خير صلاة بعدد أنفاس الخلائق فردا فردا.


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (16 مارس 2009)

اخى اشرح طريقه فتح البرنامج


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (16 مارس 2009)

ارجو توضيح طريقه فتح البرنامج


----------



## مهندس مشهور (17 مارس 2009)

أرجوكم حد يضع لينك الملف على موقع اخر غير التورنت لان من الصعب انه ينزل عندي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (17 مارس 2009)

جامد من يومك ياهندسه


----------



## م/محمد محرم (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا للك أخى العزيز على هذا المجهود أدام الله عليك نعمة العلم والتعلم والتعليم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

اسطوانه جميله جدا شكرا على الجهد المميز


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر خي العزيز


----------

